# 07 F550 high beams dont work



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

our one 07 F550 i noticed some cold mornings, if i turned the high beams on, all headlights go off.. so instead of high beams, you have no headlights.

usually after a while, seemed when it warmed up after a half hour they worked.

Then one day 3hrs after driving, high beams were on and suddenly they just shut off... 


We went out snow plowing in a storm with the boss plow, which uses a bypass plug, to turn off your headlights when you have the switch flipped so the plow headlights only work... Well the truck was sitting there for 10 minutes, i hop back in, look up and the lights suddenly turned off, all headlights on the plow. so i put the low beams on, no low beams.

now the plow has no low or high beams but the truck has low beams "HID" but no high beams. any suggestions?

I touched and pulled on all wires associated with the headlights and the plow harness plugs to see if the lights would turn back on or flicker. nothing. its not an issue with the plow portion since there were obviously problems on the truck side prior to putting the plow on, no difference when i unhook it either.


----------



## Kemper (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a very similar problem, only on an '09 Dodge Ram. With Boss plow, I have no hi beams when plow is disconnected. They flash 3x then everything goes out. Was told by Boss that it was a TIPM (Total Integrated Power Module) issue and it needed to be "Reset" Apparently Chrysler up here has never heard of this problem and looked at me like I had 2 heads. Sounds like you may have the same type of problem.


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have had similar trouble with my 2008. It's a frustrating issue. Ford dealer just replaced the Smart Junction Box (SJB) in my 2008 truck this week because they could not program it. This SVE is so old I had to remind them of it, and they did later locate a more current version than I'm showing you as follows:


TO: ALL BOSS DISTRIBUTORS
DATE: April 24, 2007
SUBJECT: Service Bulletin SV72 *** REVISED ***
The following page is Service Bulletin SV72 from The BOSS Snowplow Technical Support. This
Service Bulletin is been revised as of 4/24/07. All previous copies of SV72 should be replaced. Please
make sure this bulletin is distributed to all employees and sub-distributors who sell or service The
BOSS Snowplow.
We have distributed this service bulletin to all registered sub-distributors with dedicated fax lines or
e-mail addresses.
Thank you,
BOSS Snowplow Technical Support

REGARDING: 2008 Ford Super Duty Electrical
The initial build of all 2008 Ford Super Duty trucks have a Smart Power Distribution Junction Box
(SPDJB) that detects electrical fault codes on the low beam circuit. These trucks may treat toggling
between truck and plow as a fault and headlamp function will shut down. To accommodate snowplow
headlights on these trucks Ford has released SVE Bulletin # Q-155-R1.
Trucks without the updated SPDJB will turn power off to the headlamp circuit when switching
between Ford headlamps and snowplow headlamps, and vise-versa when the Ford headlamp switch is
in the low beam position (or “auto-lamps” if so equipped). The SPDJB will not affect snowplow
headlamp operations with Ford headlamp switch in either the "OFF" position, or "ON" in park-lamp
position, or "ON" with high beams activated.
Trucks with Snowplow Prep Package (473) or Camper Package built after 4/18/07 will have an
updated SPDJB that will not be affected by the addition of snowplow headlights. Trucks built before
4/18/07 must have the SPDJB reprogrammed at Ford dealers starting the week of April 23rd to ensure
the headlights do not shut down. There will be no charge for reprogramming the SPDJB. If there are
any questions at the dealer refer them to Ford’s SVE Bulletin # Q-155-R1.
Also, the plow turn signals will require power directly from the battery through a Turn Signal Relay
Kit. Headlight Adapter MSC09993 (includes Turn Signal Relay Kit) will be required for trucks with
H13 (9008) headlight bulbs and trucks with sealed beam headlights will require Headlight Adapter
MSC04599 and Turn Signal Relay Kit MSC09991.
If you have any concerns or questions about this service bulletin please feel free to contact BOSS
Technical Support at (906) 776-3500.

Ford SVE Bulletin: Q-155-R1
Snowplow Headlamp Control with Smart Junction Box
Addressed To: Snowplow manufacturers and their suppliers of headlamp control systems.
Models Affected: 2008 Model Year F250/350/450/550
SPDJB: System Description
Smart Power Distribution Junction Box (SPDJB or SJB) was incorporated in the 2008 model year
F250/350/450/550. Its job is to provide protection against excessive current loads, typical of a short circuit, by
shutting down circuit function. The "low-beam" circuit (or "auto-lamps" if so equipped) is protected by SPDJB
integrated circuit strategy that shuts down headlamp function when it detects excessive, predetermined, current levels (i.e. larger than a 55-watt bulb load) or short-to-ground.
The Affect on Aftermarket Snowplow Headlight Systems
The SJB strategy may interpret the switching between Ford headlamps and aftermarket snowplow headlamps, and vice-versa, as a short-to-ground, causing the power feeding a headlamp circuit through the SJB to be turned off.
The following are examples of normal snowplow headlamp activity where this may occur.
• Disconnecting the snowplow headlamp connector for a functional-test during installation. If wired for
"automatic" operation then the snowplow headlamp current is immediately diverted to the Ford headlamps.
SPDJB interprets the immediate in-rush current to a cold Ford lamp as a short-to-ground.
• If wired for "manual" operation, identified by a separate aftermarket headlamp switch, then any switching
between the Ford and snowplow headlamps after one headlamp system has already been illuminated through
the SJB will trigger a shut-down.
• Normal daily snowplow hook-up if Ford headlamp is ON in "low-beam" (or "auto-lamps" active if so equipped).
The Effect of an SPDJB Shut-down Event
• Full Ford headlamp function can be restored by turning the Ford headlamp switch off and back on again.
However, a short-to-ground DTC code is flagged and will not clear until approximately 80 key-on ignition starts.
The codes are B2A2F (right-front low-beam) and B2A31 (left-front low-beam). Also, the event is stored and
after 200 events a Ford dealer will be required to clear codes and return normal headlamp switch function.
This repeats at 400 events, and at 600 events the SJB will require replacement.
• Open circuits will not have an affect on SJB diagnostics during normal operation.
Solution
On 04/23/07, customers may have their Ford dealer reprogram the Smart Junction Box (SJB) with a new calibration
using Technical Service Bulletin TSB 07-09-01. After reprogramming no other operator intervention is required.
New vehicles from KTP with "Snowplow Prep Package Option" (Order Code 473), or "Snowplow/Camper Prep
Option", and with a build date of 4/18/07 or later, already have this new calibration included.
NOTE: Relay-driven functions such as the Ford high-beams or park-lamps are not monitored by SJB control
strategy. Therefore, if required prior to applying the TSB, the snowplow can still be used because the SJB will not affect snowplow headlamp operations with the Ford headlamp switch in either the "OFF" position, or "ON" in parklamp position, or "ON" with high-beams activated.


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Electrical Bogeyman Issues*



Ramairfreak98ss;1595882 said:


> our one 07 F550 i noticed some cold mornings, if i turned the high beams on, all headlights go off.. so instead of high beams, you have no headlights.
> 
> usually after a while, seemed when it warmed up after a half hour they worked.
> 
> ...


In reference to my above post check with ford for SRV bulletins - I previously spent hours checking fuses, relays, and connections. Your erratic electrical issues are exactly what I encountered. On my last event I reminded the Ford technicians about SRV Bulletins. The Bogeyman was located and removed. That little computer in the truck WAS the "Bogeyman" issue!


----------

